# Cool to see RC still shreddin' it!



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Good watch, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I loved seeing a 65 year old testing bikes.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I can only hope that in 14 years I’m riding anything close to what RC was hitting in that video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

A quote about the benefit of 29” wheels: “Every time you pedal, you’re going further down the road then a smaller wheel”.

Well, umm, that’s kind of dependent on the gearing, ‘ya think ?

And $3000 for an aluminum FS that weighs 35 lbs ?. Thanks. I’ll pass.

OTOH, the guy’s riding some serious technical and at 65 YO. I don’t think I’d like walking some of that crap.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Catmandoo said:


> And $3000 for an aluminum FS that weighs 35 lbs ?. Thanks. I'll pass.
> 
> OTOH, the guy's riding some serious technical and at 65 YO. I don't think I'd like walking some of that crap.


If you had a bike like that maybe you wouldn't walk down the tech.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Travis Bickle said:


> If you had a bike like that maybe you wouldn't walk down the tech.


LOL, not a chance. I NEVER had the balls to ride anything like that. Then again, I never had the opportunity, but likely would not have in any event.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Pad up and start practicing, there's no reason you can't push your limits and learn how to ride steep tech, your brain and nervous system still learn, even at our advanced ages 

Seriously, get pads, watch some you tube videos, maybe take a class.

Advancing your riding as you age is far more interesting than backing down as you age.



Catmandoo said:


> LOL, not a chance. I NEVER had the balls to ride anything like that. Then again, I never had the opportunity, but likely would not have in any event.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Depends where you live and ride. If all you have is steep and rough trails that’s what you ride.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Kootbiker said:


> Depends where you live and ride. If all you have is steep and rough trails that's what you ride.


Nah, not really. I have plenty of riding buddies in their 50s that refuse to advance their skills despite advances in bike design and capabilities. Plenty of super fun, moderately technical trails without high penalty for failure and they still won't try anything. 45 min down the road is Sedona and right off the bat, half the options are out of the question on a group ride.

I'm with Nurse Ben, advancing my skills is partly what get's me stoked to ride.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I race with 2 top local top masters cat1 xc/cx guys that had serious injuries in 2018, one very nearly died, both while doing somewhat heavier terrain, on jumps - but not huge jumps. Be careful, we take longer to heal that when we were young, and mom's not here to take care of us while we recover on the couch. I'm happy just trying to get faster.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> Pad up and start practicing, there's no reason you can't push your limits and learn how to ride steep tech, your brain and nervous system still learn, even at our advanced ages
> 
> Seriously, get pads, watch some you tube videos, maybe take a class.
> 
> Advancing your riding as you age is far more interesting than backing down as you age.


Been there. 25 years ago and for 10 years I was spending my summers in Santa Fe. I mt. biked everywhere a days drive. Took a lot of chances. Was riding really well on technical stuff.

Don't want the chance now of getting hurt at 63. My wife has been to the emergency room, than the day-op, than the PT center too many times with me. Done with the risk taking.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

Catmandoo said:


> LOL, not a chance. I NEVER had the balls to ride anything like that. Then again, I never had the opportunity, but likely would not have in any event.


Safer to ride down stuff like that, if you walk or shuffle down you could slip and hurt yourself. The new bikes make lines, like those that RC is riding, more rideable.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Catmandoo said:


> A quote about the benefit of 29" wheels: "Every time you pedal, you're going further down the road then a smaller wheel".
> 
> Well, umm, that's kind of dependent on the gearing, 'ya think ?
> 
> .


Yes. And the second half of his statement kind of completed his thought. "...so you're going to need lower gearing."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

It’s all relative I suppose, but speaking of affordable: Just saw a pretty well spec’ed NX Eagle 12 speed Ibis Ripmo on backcountry.com for $4999. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

